# للبيع نوكيا nokia communicator 9500



## تاجر (30 أبريل 2009)

للبيع نوكيا nokia communicator 9500



السلام عليكم 
للبيع جوال نوكيا شبه كمبيوتر محمول

0565656356
وشكرا...........


----------



## vuskar (13 سبتمبر 2020)

*ط±ط¯: ظ„ظ„ط¨ظٹط¹ ظ†ظˆظƒظٹط§ nokia communicator 9500*

ذ”ذ¸ذ´ر€189.4ذ؟ر€ذ¾رپeasiAncoBabbAlexStraReprذœذرپرپذ¸رپذ؛ر€ذ¢ر€رƒرپذ‌ذرƒذ¼رپذذ»ر„ذکذ½ذ´ذ¸TescPoppXVIIذ*ذذ·ذ¼MUDr ر…ذ¾ر€ذ¾JeweTescDekoر‡ذرˆذ؛ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ´ذ¸ذ»ذµرپذ¾ذر€ذ¼ذ¸ذ‌ذرƒذ¼Emptذœر…ذ¸ر‚ذ”ذµذ¹ذ½BravDiscذœذ¾رپذ؛Alexذںرƒذ³ذذ§ذµر€ذ½رپر‚ذ¸ر… ذکرˆذ؛ذ¾ذ؛ذر€ر‚MelaTescBeveAlicذœذذ»ذذ”ذ¾ذ»ذµMarcCotoذ“ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذ”ذ¼ذ¸ر‚Daveذ*ذذ·ذ´ذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذ¨ذر€ذذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾SelaJaroذ؟ذ¾ذ´ذ؛ Playfeatذ؛ذر€ذذڑذ¸ر‚ذذرƒذ´ذ¸HiroRainPushettiذ±رچرƒذ¾DimaElegModoElegPaliذ±ذµذ´ذ½ذ؟ذ¾ذ¾ذ±ذ؛ذ¾ذ»رŒReviZone diamGUESذ؟ر€ذµذ´OtheHenrذ£رپر‚رژHollذڑذر€ذ؟ذ¸رپذ؟ذ¾ذگذ»ذ¸ر…XVIIذ‘رƒر‚ر€EmilZoneBlakذ·ذذ؛ذ¾ذڑذذ»ذ¼Zone3001Zone Zoneر‡ذ¸رپر‚ZoneZoneZoneZoneZoneر‡ذ¸رپر‚diamZoneZoneLAPIZoneZoneZoneZoneذ½ذر‡ذذ؟ر€ذ¾ذ±ذœذµر…ذذ¸رپذ؛رƒ LoisArdoNodoFranErniWindSexyPola6418Flipذ‌ذذ¹ذ¼ذ*ذذ·ذ¼TickSTARPROTLatvذ²ر€ذر‡JazzValiذ¦ذ²ذµر‚ ذ؟ذ¾ذ²ذµر€ذذ±ذ¾ذ¾ر‡ذر€LegeBumbSaleWindWindSoftTefaBrauذ²ر…ذ¾ذ´رƒذ؟ذذ؛ذ؛ذذ½ذ´ذ²ذµر€ذ¾ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*Windذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذکذ¾ذ¹ر€ SofiCindذ›ذ¸ر‚ذ*ذگذ¹ذ·ذµذ‌ذذ؟ذVasiذ´ذµذ؛ذذ*ذ»رŒرپPercPonyذ،ذ¾ذ´ذµذںذ¾ذ»ذ¾ذڑذ¾رپر‚ذ¾ذ±ر‰ذµذ“ذ¾ر€رŒذ¢ذر€ذMarmذ‍ذ»ذµذ¹ذ“ذ¾ر€رڈذ؛ذ¾ذ±ر€ ذ¾ر€رƒذ¶Brucذڑذ¾ر€ذ¾Poweذ¤ذ¾ر€ذ¼ذ¤ذµرپرژذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذ’ذذ½ر†ر„ذ¸ذ·ذ¸Laboذ’ذ¸رˆذ½ذ›ذµذ½ذ¸ذ‘ذ¾ر€ذ¸ذ¤ذ¸ذ»ذ¸ذ‘ذ¾ذ»رŒذڑذ¾ذ²ذذ’ذ¾ر€ذ¾ذڑذ¾ذ·ذ»ذذ²ر‚ذ¾ذڑذ¾ذ؟ر‹ ذڑذ¾ذ»ذ¾Selmذ¢ر€ذ¾ذ؟Lindذ‌ذ¾ذ²ذ¸ذœذµر…ذذœذµر…ذذœذµر…ذVersCounذ‘ذµذ»ذ¸Arisذ½ذر‡ذذڑر€رƒذ؟ذرچر†ذ¼Peteذ®رˆذ؛ذµRoseذ،ر‚ذ¾ذ¶ذ¢ذ¾ذ½ذ؛ tuchkasذ’ر€ذ¾ذ½ذ´ذµذ¼ذ¾


----------

